# Micro SD kompatibel zu Micro SDHC?



## NukeEliminator (23. September 2008)

Ich habe wie schon im Titel angedeutet eine Frage. Ist eine Micro SDHC Karte kompatibel zu einer Micro SD karte?


----------



## Leopardgecko (23. September 2008)

Mechanisch sind die Karten kompatibel, aber nicht alle Geräte (DigiCam, PDA, Handy...) arbeiten mit den SDHC-Karten zusammen.
Da solltest du vorher die Bedienungsanleitung des Gerätes oder den Support bemühen.


----------



## NukeEliminator (23. September 2008)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ist wirklich cool hier im Forum


----------



## emmaspapa (24. September 2008)

NukeEliminator schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ist wirklich cool hier im Forum


 

Wobei eine Abwärtskompatibilität eigentlich so gut wie immer gegeben ist. Vielleicht irgendwelche Uraltgeräte machen da nicht mit (z.B. die Selbstbedienungsterminals der Fotoabteilung bei Rossmann)  Das liegt häufig aber eher an der Größe der SD-Card. Die aktuellen ASUS und HP Notebooks (ab 2007 in etwa) mit eingebauten Cardreader haben auf jeden Fall keine Probleme.


----------



## riedochs (24. September 2008)

Mein alter Cardreader kam auch nicht mit meiner SDHC zurecht.  Muss endlich mal einen Neuen kaufen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. September 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Mein alter Cardreader kam auch nicht mit meiner SDHC zurecht.  Muss endlich mal einen Neuen kaufen.


Ich habe auch Erfahrungen mit inkompatiblen Cardreadern gemacht. Meine 16GB-SDHC-Karte funktioniert weder im PC meines Vaters, noch bei meinen Geschwistern.
Wenn du einen Cardreader kaufst, solltest du drauf achten, dass er SDHC-Karten unterstützt. Ich habe einen Lian Li CR-35 Cardreader, in dem funktionieren mini/microSD(HC)-Karten auch ohne Adapter. Da solltest du aber schnell zuschnappen, auf der Lian Li -Seite steht er nicht mehr und es gibt ihn nur noch bei wenigen Händlern. Aktuell ist der CR-36, der unterstützt zwar M2 ohne Adapter, aber microSD nicht mehr.


----------



## HTS (1. Oktober 2008)

Oder man kauf gleich die richtigen Karten 
Hab mir bei Reichelt 2x 4GB SDHC von SanDisk geholt, bei beiden Speicherkarten war ein kleiner USB-Reader dabei *G*
Hat aber ne Weile gedauert, bis mir klar geworden ist, warum mein interner  Raidsonic-Cardreader die neuen nicht mag.

Aber selbst wenn bei Geräten was von SDHC-Support steht, stimmt das leider nicht immer. In einer Panasonic-Kamera eines Bekannten laufen sie nicht, obwohl das Modell lt. Hersteller eigentlich SDHC können müsste. In meiner Canon gibts keine Probleme mit dem Teil.

Gruß
Hendrik


----------



## riedochs (1. Oktober 2008)

Welche Nikon? Mein D40 läuft mit der 8GB SDHC (Class 6) von Transcend problemlos.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. Oktober 2008)

HTS schrieb:


> bei beiden Speicherkarten war ein kleiner USB-Reader dabei


Aber ein interner Cardreader hat auch was für sich. Am besten ist beides.


----------



## HTS (2. Oktober 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Welche Nikon? Mein D40 läuft mit der 8GB SDHC (Class 6) von Transcend problemlos.



Sorry, ist keine Nikon sondern eine Panasonic Lumix DMC-irgendwas, das genaue Modell weiß ich nicht auswendig.
Und die Karte ist eine SanDisk 8GB.


----------



## riedochs (2. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, mal ne andere Karte versucht? Es gibt ja verschiedene Klassen usw.


----------



## HTS (2. Oktober 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Hmm, mal ne andere Karte versucht? Es gibt ja verschiedene Klassen usw.



Eine von meinen haben wir da noch nicht getestet.

Übrigens gibt es "echte" SDHC-Karten ab 4GB, aber auch SD-Karten, die zwar 4GB und mehr haben, aber nicht offiziell SDHC-konform sind. Bei diesen Karten ist dann die Geahr von Problemen offenbar deutlich höher.


----------



## riedochs (2. Oktober 2008)

Autsch, sowas ist Mist und der Kunde kann sich mit den Problemen rumschlagen.


----------



## HTS (2. Oktober 2008)

Hier die entsprechende Passage bei Wikipedia (SDHC / SD 2.0):
SD Memory Card ? Wikipedia

Im Abschnitt darüber wird auf Nicht-SDHC-Karten mit >=4GB eingegangen, und da wird sogar explizit auf Probleme bei den Panasonix Lumix-Modellen hingewiesen.. aber in unserem Fall handelt es sich definitiv um eine SDHC von SanDisk.

Wenn man sich die Produktbilder bei Händlern anschaut, sieht man auch, dass nicht alle großen SD-Karten das SDHC-Logo haben.

EDIT: Was ich gerade noch entdeckt habe: Meine beiden "SanDisk 4GB Extreme III" sind "Class 6" (also mind. 6MB/sek.), die problembehaftete 8GB-Karte ist "nur" Klasse 4 (also mind. 4MB/sek.), eventuell hat die Lumix ja deswegen Probleme damit.

Gruß
Hendrik


----------



## riedochs (2. Oktober 2008)

Das kann sein. Zumindest solltest du es mal versuchen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (2. Oktober 2008)

Die Klasse bestimmt eigentlich nur die garantierte Geschwindigkeit.


			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Darüber hinaus legt die SDHC-Spezifikation Leistungsklassen fest, die gesicherte Mindestübertragungsraten für die Aufzeichnung von MPEG-Datenströmen festschreiben: Bei Karten der Klasse 2 sind es 2 MByte/s, bei Klasse 4 sind es 4 MByte/s und bei Klasse 6 mindestens 6 MByte/s.


Ich habe eine 16GiB-SDHC-Karte, Class 6, von Extrememory und habe nur in veralteten Cardreadern Probleme. Sowohl in meiner Canon-Kamera als auch in meinem PC läuft sie problemlos.


----------

